
The Man Who Solved the Market: How Jim Simons Launched the Quant Revolution - nickt80
https://www.amazon.com/Man-Who-Solved-Market-Revolution-ebook/dp/B07NLFC63Y
======
nickt80
Brilliantly enjoyable read on how the Renaissance fund was created, the models
and approaches they used, and the characters who built them.

